# need a witty reply !!!



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

stbxh is coming by tonight to "talk"....he called me yesterday and said twice how he can't believe that we are getting divorced next week , the first time I said nothing but when he said it again I said "this is what you wanted"...couldn't think of anything better .He also went on and on how bad he feels and things like that...oh, and he wants to stay "friends"....do any of you have any good ideas what to say if he says these things tonight again and if I know him a little bit he will .
Thanks....


----------



## Dadof3 (Mar 14, 2011)

Tell him that if "friends" treat "friends" the way he treated you, no way in hell do you want a friend like that. Then say, "good riddance"!


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Dadof3 said:


> Tell him that if "friends" treat "friends" the way he treated you, no way in hell do you want a friend like that. Then say, "good riddance"!


:iagree:


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

What exactly do you need to talk about with him if the Divorce is already drafted up? What is on the agenda of discussion, or is he just trying to get some time with you?

If there is no purposeful reason my witty reply would be: "actually, I have better plans for tonight, if there is anything you need to tell me please send me a letter or an email."


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

"I have enough friends...thanks, but no thanks for the offer.."


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Hmmmm......"With friends like you who needs enemies?"


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

I don't need or want your friendship so please just leave me alone.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd just say thanks don't think it's a great idea to talk or to be friends.
Then I'd say, please don't contact me again. 
What a waste of time, all that talk.
You know, he might just want to sit there in close proximity while he talks he can think lurid things and then go home and ....
well, knowing what I know about my stbxh I would not give him the in-person opportunity. 
He probably only wants to stay friends to improve his chances with the next lady, the ole 'My ex and I are great friends, I just visited her last week" story. Yikes, don't feed into it.


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

"Well, you do have a few cute friends. Would you be willing to set me up with Jim, friend?"

JK

I like that_girl's response.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Friends don't divorce each other.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Why? Are turning into a girl so we can go shoe shopping?


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

I think you STBXH wants to relieve his pain and guilt and wants think that you don't blame him. I would think it is a power grab. He still wants to have some input in your life and still be free to make his own choices and decisions. Dollars to donuts he is not coming over to beg for reconsideration, and another chance to work on things between you two. The hate to feel the heavy, I think it interferes with the prowl of the next one. i would suddenly come up with some reason not to meet with him. Everything should have been said already. Don't let him play mind games with you. You are better than that and deserve to be treated better. I should be getting my signed papers this month, and believe me there is nothing to talk about. I don't wish an ill on him, in fact I pray that h is finding what he wanted...but I will not play the forgiving partner who understands it just happened. Never!


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Tell him: "When my lawyer gets through with you, for the divorce that you and YOU ALONE wanted-I don't think you'll want me around as a friend".


----------



## KenCasanova (Jan 3, 2012)

Say: I'd stay friends with you but that's reserved for people I actually want to be friends with.


----------



## Germangirl (Jan 2, 2012)

thanks everybody for the great replies...oh man, as I'm typing this George Michael's "careless whisper" is on the radio...but anyway , nothing much happend friday when he was here , just talkes about divorce stuff and our cats (he is keeping one and I'm taking Oskar to Germany with me)...but I talkes on the phone with him tonight and I did ask him about this "staying friends and in contact business" and that I think he wants this to lessen his guilt...his answer:"I don't have any guilt" !!! Are you kidding me.....after everything that went down....he also said to stop pushing his buttons after I said that thing with the guilt so that right there tells me that I'm right...unbelievable !!!


----------



## hesnothappy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gemangirl, I have found that the leavers very rarely say what we want them to say. That is why the 180 is so good...if you don't talk to them you can not have an false hope or expectation that he will return your feelings. Of course he feels guilt and power and strength. You have it too, all you have to do is reclaim yours and move forward.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Good let's be friends, you can help me work out new ways to cut my worthless stbxh out of my life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

Germangirl said:


> thanks everybody for the great replies...oh man, as I'm typing this George Michael's "careless whisper" is on the radio...but anyway , nothing much happend friday when he was here , just talkes about divorce stuff and our cats (he is keeping one and I'm taking Oskar to Germany with me)...but I talkes on the phone with him tonight and I did ask him about this "staying friends and in contact business" and that I think he wants this to lessen his guilt...his answer:"I don't have any guilt" !!! Are you kidding me.....after everything that went down....he also said to stop pushing his buttons after I said that thing with the guilt so that right there tells me that I'm right...unbelievable !!!


Sounds about right. Mine said the same thing, "I have no guilt. I've done nothing wrong." and then in the next breath, "I don't have to admit anything because we are where we are. The truth doesn't matter. I will take all the blame. But I only want the best for you." Blah blah blah.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I looove "Careless Whsiper" ! Your husband is an idiot. Don't waste time talking to him about anything unrelated to the divorce. If he ever mentions any bull, just say: You wanted this divorce and you got it. Now leave me alone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cherokee96red (Apr 23, 2011)

In my experience thus far, witty replies have bitten me in the ass on more than one occasion. Best for me to refrain from verbalizing them, depending on the intended recipient. Soon I will need to see a dr. in order to reattach my tongue surgically due to having to bite it so much.


----------

